# Surf rod length?



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

What is the best rod length for surf fishing in the panhandle area? Thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Personal preference. I used 8ft for years. Moved to a 13, but I got too much line speed out of it and cant cast it without cutting my fingers. Now I use 10ft. They work great for me...

Many prefer longer.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> Personal preference. I used 8ft for years. Moved to a 13, but I got too much line speed out of it and cant cast it without cutting my fingers. Now I use 10ft. They work great for me...
> 
> Many prefer longer.


Totally personal preference. My favorite is a 12, but it's probably more the rod itself than the length. My suggestion would be to try different lengths and see what best fits your casting style.


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

I've used a bunch of sizes i currently use a 13' but really would like to get another 10'. The 13' just seems to be a lot more work.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Ramsey that question is impossible to answer. just too many variables.
How far do you want to cast ?
what kind of reel are going to use?
what kind of line?
bait fishing or lures?
It goes on endlessly.get a cheap spinner and fiber glass 9 or10'er,start there


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

jcallaham said:


> Ramsey that question is impossible to answer. just too many variables.
> How far do you want to cast ?
> what kind of reel are going to use?
> what kind of line?
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep it's all personal preference.

For bigger baits and 5-10oz weights I like. 12.5-13ft rod. For lighter line and 2-5 oz I like an 11-12ft rod. 13 in that weight is just too whipy for me and most off the shelf rods over 12ft and lighter are over built.


----------

